# Word 2007 - I have a picture inside a text box, but the "text wrapping" is unavailable



## pcvchriskmg (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I heard that it is acceptable to post Word related questions in this forum, so here goes.

I am using Word 2007.

I have a picture of lady's face inside a text box. I didn't use the "fill" option. I just inserted a picture and placed it inside one of my text boxes in the document.

I want to write in the text box around the picture. However, all the space to the right of the picture is just white/blank and I cannot move my text up into that area. When I click on the picture and then right-click, the "text wrapping" option is shaded out.

Is that because the picture is inside the text box? I've cycled through all the possible "text wrapping" options for the text box, and nothing works.

How can I fix this?

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## Macropod (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Chris,

You can't change the wrapping of graphical objects within textboxes or other autoshapes.

However, you can probably achieve something similar to what you're after by creating a single-celled table, inserting the picture into that, and changing the picture's wrapping. You can then get your table text to flow around the picture. If you need, you can also change the table's layout to 'around', so that text outside the table flows around it.


----------



## pcvchriskmg (Sep 24, 2010)

Macropod said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> You can't change the wrapping of graphical objects within textboxes or other autoshapes.
> 
> However, you can probably achieve something similar to what you're after by creating a single-celled table, inserting the picture into that, and changing the picture's wrapping. You can then get your table text to flow around the picture. If you need, you can also change the table's layout to 'around', so that text outside the table flows around it.



Thanks Macropod,

Those are both good ideas, and after playing around with this yesterday, I came to the realization that it probably was the fact that the image was inside a text box that was causing my issue. I ended up just inserting the picture into the document and then working around it. It looks like I also could have used the "Drawing Canvas" too. Lots of solutions for my one silly problem.

Chris


----------

